# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Grumman OV-1 Mohawk Петра Берестового

## Д.Срибный

http://modelism.airforce.ru/reviews/...awk2/index.htm

----------


## GUS

Петя, на мой взгляд, дюже нежно ты тонировал, надо было еще больше осветлить листы. Но ты же не хочешь пользоваться темперой по моей методе. А так все класс.

----------


## GUS

А почему ты на пилоны ничего не повесил? Ну есть же наборы у меня.

----------


## Петр Берестовой

> Петя, на мой взгляд, дюже нежно ты тонировал, надо было еще больше осветлить листы. Но ты же не хочешь пользоваться темперой по моей методе. А так все класс.


Так он стал выглядеть потому, что в финальной задувке лаком в лак было добавлено пару капель сиены, это сгладило тонировку. На фото в процессе видно, какой он был "рябенький".Мне, если честно , не понравилось. С яркой 9-кой и рябой до финишного лака он смотрелся как то, ну как то слишком зачуханно=)





> А почему ты на пилоны ничего не повесил? Ну есть же наборы у меня.


Роден дает блоки НУРС в наборе, ну как то не знаю, не захотелось=)
А НУРСы я для Скайхока поберегу :Biggrin:

----------


## Ученик Чкалова

Замечательная модель! А тонировка... Если честно, ею злоупотребляют. Все эти прешейдинги и темные швы несколько оживляют модель, но иногда рябости как раз и нет на живых машинах. Зато многослойное покрытие пластика сводит на нет игру листов кроя и износа, грязи и т.п. Лучше смотриться игра нагруженных листов, технологические неровности, ИМХО. Есть же фото. А этот воин удался. Можно только порадоваться за эту работу. Особо хочется подчеркнуть естественность нанесения маркировки через трафареты.

----------


## Andrey Pilchikov_Pilchak

Класс!!! А видок на Дніпро - ваще! Офигенно смотрится!

----------


## Kasatka

Петя ты просил меня пнуть махавка =) Пинаю =)

Нормальный мах, я бы даже сказал отличный =)

Иногда мне кажется, что самолет без вооружения выглядит прикольнее.. как будто только вернулся с задания.. острелянный и зачуханный =)

----------

